# 1969 Cowl Screens



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey there everyone,
So I picked up my new-to-me '69 GTO yesterday, and I am already looking to change a thing or two. In this instance, the cowl screens at the windshield that cover the WW cowls.

I have read varying reviews on the items available from OPGI with several people saying that the advertised part does not fit correctly.

I am in eastern Ontario, Canada - and any advice or personal experience offered would be really helpful.

The car currently has a 4 foot X 6" piece of chicken wire installed over the cowls and while functional, it looks kinda shade-tree.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## ponycar1967 (Jan 14, 2015)

Best that I know, that metal mesh screen is original. I tried the plastic insert and because of the rear hood bumpers two pieces needed to be trimmed. Also, even though they snap in, they don't have a snug fit. They will probably keep out more debris, but I don't like them. I suggest keeping the original. The screen I do see online don't seem to match the same screen pattern or fastening points, unless it's just a stock photo. I was thinking of finding the same wire mesh and fabricating my own and painting it black. If what you have is intact and outdoor conditions/debris aren't a factor, keep it like it is.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hi*

I have a real nice original if you would like one

25 plus the ride ... from a super decent 69 4 door I parted for my 69 Judge

Scott

2o6 465 9l65


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

I wish I had seen this 2 weeks ago when I was in BC.
Kinda of a long ride from Ontario though, and besides, since being educated that my cowl screen is in fact OE, I have kinda come to like it, lol.

thanks for the offer just the same,

Joe


----------



## Poncho17 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a 70 and they are plastic. Did they change from metal in 69?


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Poncho17 said:


> I have a 70 and they are plastic. Did they change from metal in 69?




I’m not sure Poncho17
A buddy of mine has a ‘70 and his also has a single piece of wire mesh covering the wiper cowls, but I can’t say for sure that his is OE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*screen*

I have seen a few early 70 w wire and my november 69 70 car has plastic


----------



## Poncho17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes mine has plastic as well and there are warped. I purchased replacements from Ames. I had a bad experience with leaves getting caught up down in the floor vent area and would not close properly allowing water to enter the interior


----------



## Timothy Fisher (Jun 11, 2018)

Read once that there was a strike for 3 weeks at the Baltimore plant in October of 1968. They ran out of the mounded pieces and to keep production running they installed the wire mesh “chicken wire”.
This may be a factory original part and very rare. See if your car was built at the Baltimore plant. You can check the manufactures plate under the hood on the drivers side. The date stamp on the engine block (if factory original) will tell you if it was built in October of 1968.

I’d research further before removing the part.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Timothy Fisher said:


> Read once that there was a strike for 3 weeks at the Baltimore plant in October of 1968. They ran out of the mounded pieces and to keep production running they installed the wire mesh “chicken wire”.
> This may be a factory original part and very rare. See if your car was built at the Baltimore plant. You can check the manufactures plate under the hood on the drivers side. The date stamp on the engine block (if factory original) will tell you if it was built in October of 1968.
> 
> I’d research further before removing the part.


Just to confirm, my '68 Lemans built in Baltimore has the "chicken wire" screens, not plastic.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

I’ll check tomorrow morning after I pick her up from the suspension guy who just installed a Hotchkis Sport Suspension kit for me.

Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

